# Aster Snob!



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

UUmmmm I was just wondering, seeing that I now have two Aster locos, will I be classed as an Aster Snob?








I have the Aster Shay #7 and the new Baldwin B1 that I've renumbered to #9 and named Pinochio because of it's large schnoze (stack).
I have other steamers, ie Accucraft, Argyle, Roundhouse so this might mitagate the accusation.
I trust this question will not start any of those horrible slanging matches of the past.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

John, you need to buy many more Aster engines, or maybe just the Challenger that will be coming out to classed as an Aster Snob. Now I just know who will be very happy to help you gain such a fine title.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you are safe. Narrow gauge Asters, anything that requires less that a 12' radius track, may be exempt from the snobbery. I had an aster once. I had a WM Shay. I got rid of that thang for various reasons-- I.E. wrong scale (standard gauge 1/32- blech!!!), super fast gearing, gargantuan diameter track required for running, didn't have the 80-car rake of 1/32 scale coal hoppers to properly reign in the beast. I'm not sorry it's gone. I guess since I was never really happy with my Aster I am safe from Aster snobdom as well. 

p.s. My WM Shay went to a good home with a PROPER Aster snob. 

Regards,


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 14 Mar 2010 08:40 PM 
UUmmmm I was just wondering, seeing that I now have two Aster locos, will I be classed as an Aster Snob?








I have the Aster Shay #7 and the new Baldwin B1 that I've renumbered to #9 and named Pinochio because of it's large schnoze (stack).
I have other steamers, ie Accucraft, Argyle, Roundhouse so this might mitagate the accusation.
I trust this question will not start any of those horrible slanging matches of the past.








In order to qualify as an Aster snob you only need to have Asters because you _can_.

You might not even be interested in live-steam, or even trains in general, all you need is the ability to spend large sums of money because you darn-well can is enough. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 14 Mar 2010 10:55 PM 
John, you need to buy many more Aster engines, or maybe just _*the Challenger that will be coming out*_ to classed as an Aster Snob. Now I just know who will be very happy to help you gain such a fine title. Being an Aster Snob cannot be all that bad, Accucraft must find it to be a business model they would like to follow....i.e. trial balloon: Challenger!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

It is my understanding that to be an official Aster Snob you must be anointed by Steve and have received a comment from John. 
I do not know where I stand as related to being an Aster Snob, as while I own Aster engines, I also own Roundhouse Engines and I am a very big fan of Roundhouse Engines.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 15 Mar 2010 09:25 AM 







It is my understanding that to be an official Aster Snob you must be anointed by Steve and have received a comment from John. 
I do not know where I stand as related to being an Aster Snob, as while I own Aster engines, I also own Roundhouse Engines and I am a very big fan of Roundhouse Engines.









Aster snob confirmation can also be denoted via one or more of the following along with ownership and a bank account (as per TAC):


-Attending Diamondhead International Steam up
-G1MRA membership
-Received the Flying Aster recognition

-Received the "official" Aster towel
-Meet the President of Aster (I doubt Bing would be at a steam-up event)

-Seen the advance drawings of a potential locomotive offering
-Able to recite the factory building specs of any given Aster locomotive (you cannot do that with Accucraft...)

-Be on quick dial phone list of the powers to be (Hans, Andrew, dealers, etc)

-Have catalogs of the various locomotives offered by Aster
-Have a bookmark links to Aster Japan, Aster US, Aster UK, etc
-Have written an RR article that is central to Aster products
-Gotten someone to buy an Aster over an Accucraft or other manufacturers

-You believe that 1:32 is the only true scale for Standard gauge locomotives 

-Write about being an Aster Snob....


Such things are trivial to the true reason to enjoy Aster, Accucraft, Roundhouse, etclaying with live steam trains!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The only Aster Snobs I know of are those that are too much of a "snob" to own an Aster.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles, 
It's nice to know where I stand, since there is only one thing on the list that I can't check off. 
I'll work on it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. Actually, it's nice to be normal.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

UUmmmm I was just wondering, seeing that I now have two Aster locos, will I be classed as an Aster Snob? 

The mere fact that you are concerned with other's opinions tells me you don't classify as an Aster Snob. A true Aster Snob couldn't care less what other people think, because they think they already know everything--and there are definitely some of those around here. 

Keith


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

good one Keith!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 15 Mar 2010 10:14 AM 
Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 15 Mar 2010 09:25 AM 







It is my understanding that to be an official Aster Snob you must be anointed by Steve and have received a comment from John. 
I do not know where I stand as related to being an Aster Snob, as while I own Aster engines, I also own Roundhouse Engines and I am a very big fan of Roundhouse Engines.









Aster snob confirmation can also be denoted via one or more of the following along with ownership and a bank account (as per TAC):


-Attending Diamondhead International Steam up
-G1MRA membership
-Received the Flying Aster recognition

-Received the "official" Aster towel
-Meet the President of Aster (I doubt Bing would be at a steam-up event)

-Seen the advance drawings of a potential locomotive offering
-Able to recite the factory building specs of any given Aster locomotive (you cannot do that with Accucraft...)

-Be on quick dial phone list of the powers to be (Hans, Andrew, dealers, etc)

-Have catalogs of the various locomotives offered by Aster
-Have a bookmark links to Aster Japan, Aster US, Aster UK, etc
-Have written an RR article that is central to Aster products
-Gotten someone to buy an Aster over an Accucraft or other manufacturers

-You believe that 1:32 is the only true scale for Standard gauge locomotives 

-Write about being an Aster Snob....


Such things are trivial to the true reason to enjoy Aster, Accucraft, Roundhouse, etclaying with live steam trains! 



Interesting little list there, Charles.

So tell me, what loco could you have that was built by both AccuCraft AND Aster that would enable you to have the choice between the two makers?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 15 Mar 2010 11:52 AM 
It's nice to know where I stand, since there is only one thing on the list that I can't check off. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. Actually, it's nice to be normal. 

Nothing shows the gap more between such good and superior folks as yourself and the rest of us struggling plebs.

You can tick all but one, and I, on the other paw, can tick only one....sigh...

Funny, that I, too, think that* I* am normal.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 15 Mar 2010 02:10 PM 




Interesting little list there, Charles.

So tell me, what loco could you have that was built by both AccuCraft AND Aster that would enable you to have the choice between the two makers?

tac
www.ovgrs.org 



Tac,
I would suggest the SP Daylight, wouldn't you?
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

what's an Aster?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bills


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that is a nice list. I agree that mainline standard gauge scale should be 1/32. 
I don't have Aster on speed dial but I do have Gordon Watson on speed dial. And I have bookmarks to Argyle Locomotives. Does that count?








I'd like the Challenger, but it would have to be in Clinchfield not that 'other railroad'! If it was in that 'other railroad's' colours then I think my AC-12 and the S-12 would kill it!
Or better still the H8, now there's a hairy chested loco if ever I saw one.
Phew! Charles had me worried there for a while but it looks as though I might be safe.
Y'all behave yourselves over there!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 15 Mar 2010 05:32 PM 
what's an Aster? It is not a flower in our world....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 15 Mar 2010 05:49 PM 


Phew! Charles had me worried there for a while but it looks as though I might be safe.
Y'all behave yourselves over there!

John
Sure enough...tell Gordon howdy for Ryan and myself.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Bills on 15 Mar 2010 05:32 PM 
what's an Aster? Bills, that is what people often say after they said Dis. Best, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to know the *Aster* "*Secret Handshake " *:

The "*Secret handshake[/i]*_ "_ is only trusted to those *Aster* owners that own the most highly sought after prized *Aster* articulated engines or *Aster* engines that have individual, real, (not a casting) leaf springs. 
This handshake is more guarded and harder to obtain then the formula for _Coca Cola ._


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

This Aster and snob thing is always amusing; with some of the posting, do we all have a common snob in mind? Start with a simple dictionary contribution. Next, a short quiz to see if you are a snob. Third, a short article that puts snob into an everyday context.
Finally, at the end of this material are comments to summarize. Revealing this depth of the snob can be like looking into the abis 


To spare you having to read all this, here's the last bit...
Which came first, the chicken or the egg; snob or Aster. Snobs are much, much older than locomotives, even older than model locos. If you're not a snob, well... doubtful you'll become one buying anything, including some locomotive, no matter how many. A proud owner probably; achieving a dramatic personality change?- also doubtful. So if you're not a snob, relax you're safe you (likely) do not have to worry about becoming one. There are always exceptions - best to remember, _only the paranoid survive_. 


If you're not a snob, BE CAREFUL! A snob is particularly dangerous during feeding times (worse when in a group), they're omnimorous - worse they also eat metal.





*Dictionary:*
snob –noun 


1. a person who imitates, cultivates, or slavishly admires social superiors and is condescending or overbearing to others. 


2. a person who believes himself or herself an expert or connoisseur in a given field and is condescending toward or disdainful of those who hold other opinions or have different tastes regarding this field: a musical snob. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Origin: 
1775–85; orig. uncert; first used as a nickname for a cobbler or cobbler's apprentice, hence a townsman, someone of low class or lacking good breeding, commoner, hence someone who imitates persons of higher rank 


Word Origin & History
snob

1781, "a shoemaker, a shoemaker's apprentice," of unknown origin. It came to be used in Cambridge University slang c.1796 for "townsman, local merchant," and by 1831 it was being used for "person of the ordinary or lower classes." Meaning "person who vulgarly apes his social superiors" arose 1843, popularized 1848 by William Thackeray's "Book of Snobs." The meaning later broadened to include those who insist on their gentility, in addition to those who merely aspire to it, and by 1911 had its main modern sense of "one who despises those considered inferior in rank, attainment, or taste."



snob n. 
1. One who tends to patronize, rebuff, or ignore people regarded as social inferiors and 
imitate, admire, or seek association with people regarded as social superiors. 


2. One who affects an offensive air of self-satisfied superiority in matters of taste or intellect. 


[Earlier snob, cobbler, lower-class person, person who aspires to social prominence.]



Main Entry: 
Snob 

Part of Speech: noun 
Definition: intolerant, prejudiced person 
Synonyms: chauvinist, diehard, doctrinaire, dogmatist, enthusiast, extremist, fanatic, fiend, maniac, monomaniac, opinionated person, partisan, persecutor, puritan, sectarian, sexist, stickler, superpatriot, zealot 





_*Quiz: How Big A Snob Are You?*_ http://puzzles.about.com/library/quiz/blsnob.htm





*Field Guide to the Snob: Some Like It Haute 
* 
_Why some people look down on those less cultured. Of course, others just have lofty tastes.
_ 
May 01, 2009 


Psychologists agree: Snobbery is not a question of tastes—no matter how old-fashioned or expensive. What makes someone a snob is the tendency to look down on others and treat them with condescension, says Leon Seltzer, a clinical psychologist in Del Mar, California.


"Snobbery comes from the inside out; it's about how you view other people," Seltzer says. It's one thing to spend your Saturdays at the Metropolitan Museum of Art, quite another to look down on the people at the multiplex around the corner. 


At its most extreme, snobbery can be a symptom of narcissistic personality disorder, a condition marked by grandiosity, a need for admiration, and a preoccupation with power and prestige. But unlike the garden-variety snob, narcissists have impaired relationships because they're unable to enter anyone else's world. 


Panero's rarefied aesthetic preferences fall in line with a bygone societal upper crust—the kind of world in which Edith Wharton characters lived. But his love of bespoke suits doesn't make him a snob. After all, he doesn't disdain people who buy off the rack. What it makes him is a member of an elite, a small group with more knowledge or talent than others. 


"Snobs are actively malevolent, albeit usually in minor ways," explains David Kamp, author of four books about different types of snobbery, the most recent of which is The Wine Snob's Dictionary. Think the goateed guy at the video store who scorns customers for renting the latest romantic comedy or the sommelier who snickers at your choice of wine. 


Scorn Makes the Snob 
What drives someone to treat others as inferior? Conventional wisdom holds that overtly snobbish behavior is born of insecurity. That is, that goateed video clerk with the beret feels bad about himself, so he derides patrons' taste in movies to make himself feel culturally superior. 


But research shows that snobs have no doubts about themselves; they genuinely believe they're better than others, says John Mayer, a psychologist at the University of New Hampshire. Far from being insecure, they have higher self-esteem than others—though they're unusually sensitive to criticism and rejection. 


Snobbery may also be tied to valuing hierarchy and a drive to belong to the "better" group, which is distinguished from hoi polloi. People who behave snobbishly, says Ilan Shrira, a psychologist at the University of Florida, may exhibit "high social dominance orientation"—a belief that some groups of people are innately superior to others and should therefore hold more power in society. Snobs are more likely to prefer a stratified class system to an egalitarian one that allows for greater social mobility, explains Shrira. People who are snobby do not like to rub elbows with those they believe are their inferiors, he says. 


Genetics may play a role. Traits such as intelligence are heritable. But the development of taste and aesthetic interests is also influenced by parents, who provide the tools and inspiration that may lead to exceptional knowledge and skill. And though being superior isn't the same as acting superior, it can be a first step toward condescension. 


There may be a genetic predisposition toward snobbish behavior itself, but "one's parents could also model that behavior, and it could easily be picked up by osmosis by the child," says Seltzer. "Nature works through nurture."


The Seinfeld Effect
Taken too far, snobbery can be isolating and lead to what Shrira calls the "Seinfeld effect," referring to the television character's tendency to latch on to any possible reason to break up with someone. "The problem arises when you're unable to form satisfying relationships or achieve other goals," he says. Someone who's unable to relate to people unless they share identical taste in books, film, music, wine, and art may have a hard time finding a partner who meets their exacting qualifications. 


Shared tastes, however, can enhance relationships. Panero feels it would have been impossible to become involved with a woman whose taste in art he found objectionable. A mate needn't have the exact same judgments, he says, but an affinity for certain artists—namely trendy, postmodern ones—would be a deal-breaker. Luckily, he married a woman whose taste he admires. "We share a sensibility," he says. 


Panero doesn't lose sleep over the people who mistake him for affected. He probably wouldn't like them any more than they like him, he says. "I've always been this way."—Adelle Waldman 
Haughty by Nature 
To tell if a superior demeanor indicates a more serious underlying problem, look out for:
•A grandiose sense of self-importance and the need to be recognized by others as superior
•A belief that one should associate oneself only with other special or high-status people or institutions
•A lack of empathy 




*Return to top and reread intro.*[/i]


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Shaylover on 14 Mar 2010 08:40 PM 
UUmmmm I was just wondering, seeing that I now have two Aster locos, will I be classed as an Aster Snob?








I have the Aster Shay #7 and the new Baldwin B1 that I've renumbered to #9 and named Pinochio because of it's large schnoze (stack).[...]

Shaylover, Honestly, you cannot be a snob if you name your engine Pinocchio!! Leave snobbism to standard gauge folks... BTW, today the Kiso log cars were announced, are you getting any? Yes, I know, just as the Baldwin they should be 1:22.5 not 1:20, but these are the first Aster narrow gauge cars in 30 years!! So I am getting a few pairs;-)... Best, Zubi


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - 
Last time someone mentioned the secret handshake... 
Nice railroad you have there. Be a shame if something happened to it...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

God, what a waste of time. Sucked in again ! 


Posted By Chris Scott on 15 Mar 2010 10:50 PM 




This Aster and snob thing is always amusing; with some of the posting, do we all have a common snob in mind? Start with a simple dictionary contribution. Next, a short quiz to see if you are a snob. Third, a short article that puts snob into an everyday context.
Finally, at the end of this material are comments to summarize. Revealing this depth of the snob can be like looking into the abis 


To spare you having to read all this, here's the last bit...
Which came first, the chicken or the egg; snob or Aster. Snobs are much, much older than locomotives, even older than model locos. If you're not a snob, well... doubtful you'll become one buying anything, including some locomotive, no matter how many. A proud owner probably; achieving a dramatic personality change?- also doubtful. So if you're not a snob, relax you're safe you (likely) do not have to worry about becoming one. There are always exceptions - best to remember, _only the paranoid survive_. 


If you're not a snob, BE CAREFUL! A snob is particularly dangerous during feeding times (worse when in a group), they're omnimorous - worse they also eat metal.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How Big A Snob Are You 
Wow. I got 83% !! Must be the smelly cheese. At least I'm not an _*Aster*_ Snob - don't own a single one!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 15 Mar 2010 09:46 PM 
You have to know the *Aster* "*Secret Handshake " *:

The "*Secret handshake[/i]*_ "_ is only trusted to those *Aster* owners that own the most highly sought after prized *Aster* articulated engines or *Aster* engines that have individual, real, (not a casting) leaf springs. 
This handshake is more guarded and harder to obtain then the formula for _Coca Cola ._



Not only do you need to know the 'secret handshake', but you have to attend the Diamond International Steamup in Diamondhead, MS and stand in the 'Aster Corner' with the other Aster Snobs. Owning any old Aster won't do. You have to own an Aster mainline race horse engine or a huge articulated type engine. Aster made a lot of successes but don't own an 'Aster Disaster' because that won't get you into the 'club'. True Aster Snobs even look down on other Aster owners if they don't have the 'right equipment' and don't know the secret handshake.







In other words the main entrance fee is money, money, money and lots of it to spend on Aster locomotives.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a difference if you buy used (certified pre-owned) or new? What about a lease?


I would say size matters.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh, I sure wish that *ASTER* had their own steam oil and distilled water so I could buy it from them. If they did, I know that it would be much, much better then what I am now using.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Steve S. on 16 Mar 2010 02:52 PM 
Gosh, I sure wish that *ASTER* had their own steam oil and distilled water so I could buy it from them. If they did, I know that it would be much, much better then what I am now using.

Steve, they DO! Didn't you know that?? Tsk, tsk, tsk..., Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
How about a personalized license plate with the ID of Aster!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, is it safe to store an *ASTER* engine with *ASTER* water in it ??????









Charles, I like the idea of personalized plates with *ASTER *on them. To bad there would not be enough room for *ASTER SNOB*.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we can get Dwight to create an Aster Snob membership list. Of course it wouldn't be simply pick a number, you'd have to submit an application and then be approved by a committee of three. Then and on then could you be granted a number.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 
Don't forget the initiation fee of one current/past Aster Kit, in addition to the regular membership fee of purchasing a new release as soon as they are available! 
I am glad that, being of the blue collar steam maintenance class, I do not have to succumb to the ostentatious and highly strung, yet fabled society described here. 

I was once told that there is always one (insert appropiate comment) in every group...if you cannot see them, then it must be you. Surely this applies here as well.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry Ryan, See what?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
I would think one would see: A SNOB!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

V. odd....and getting far too serious for me, I'm afraid 

This 'Aster snob' thing seems to be confined to the North American continent. Over here in Yoorup and the Far East we just have steam trains that we love to run. Our 'standing' or 'reputation' within our various model railway groups, clubs or what-have-you does not seem to depend on how many Aster locomotives we have - or not. I have never experienced anything like this 'Aster snob' phenomenum that seems to plague you all over there, making you feel either very superior [possessing many Aster models] or inferior [possessing only two or - shibber - just the one]. 

Thanks to the exceptional generosity of one gentleman who took pity on me, I have one Aster locomotive, and I love it dearly. I am most unlikely to ever have another, but you can bet your life that owning just one doesn't make me feel inferior to any of you. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I freely admit to being a snob, although not necessarily an Aster Snob. I do have a few Asters, but I also enjoy my Roundhouses, my Regner, my Pierce, my Maxwell Hemmens, my Merlin, my IP Jane, and especially my old Geoffbuilt. Perhaps I am a live steam snob.

But in addition to that, I confess to being a beer snob, (a good hoppy IPA; no Bud Light!), an ice cream snob, (nothing below Hagen-Daas), and even a mayonnaise (that's myoneze, for those of you in New Orleans) snob, (Hellman's Real). At least I know what I like.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Over here in Yoorup and the Far East we just have steam trains that we love to run. 
Tac, 
I think you guys were lucky and had steam models of local equipment long before Aster came along - as long as G1MRA has existed plus a few. As far as I can tell, there weren't any G1 USA models to be a snob about before Aster!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, not to worry....................your *ASTER* engine has individual (not a casting) leaf springs. Your in!! If you ever make it to Houston I can teach you the *SECRET HANDSHAKE* .

Now me, I could never be an *ASTER SNOB *. By the way................hey Zubi, where can I order that *ASTER* steam oil and water from? I know its got to be better then the rest.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So do I have "temporary Aster Snob" status if I am servicing or buildings said "main line passenger or articulated freight" engines? As the standard Aster freight engines I OWN don't appear to qualify me for regular "Aster Snob" status ?? Currently the number of engines here for building and servicing out number the ones I own.!!! OH, just remembered I do have an "official ASTER towel"


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Steve S. on 17 Mar 2010 07:52 AM 
[...]
Now me, I could never be an *ASTER SNOB *. By the way................hey Zubi, where can I order that *ASTER* steam oil and water from? I know its got to be better then the rest.
Oh no..., Steve..., from Aster, naturally... Original Aster Sutimushirindaoiru http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/CL04_01/detail.php?id=40 and the only genuine Yokohama tap water. If you wish, I can supply you original Tokyo water for half the price!! You definitely should not use anything inferior to these on your Asters!!! I can hardly believe you did without these so far... Most concerned, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot one very important check list item that all Aster owners have available to them that most others would peg them as snobbish:

A tube of the Official brand of Japan bathroom caulk issued through Aster


So, Jeff you are a member given the caulk and towel combo.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 17 Mar 2010 08:35 AM 
I forgot one very important check list item that all Aster owners have available to them that most others would peg them as snobbish:

A tube of the Official brand of Japan bathroom caulk issued through Aster

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








But Charles, one thing that I too failed to mention. To be at the utmost top of the *ASTER SNOB* hierarchy, the *ASTER SNOB* can only own *ASTER* factory built RTR engines. Thus, said *ASTER SNOB* would not even know that petty things such as caulk would even exist. But I must admit, a tube of *ASTER* caulk would look good in a *ASTER SNOBS* tool box for *ASTER* "Show and tell and brag" sessions.

Now Jeff, where can I get one of those towels?????? You better keep an eye on it when you come to Houston. It could surely disappear.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Yes I do have an UNOPENED tube of caulk to go with the towel. 
Steve, Sorry I do not have any factory built RTR Asters. I'm not sure if the towels are available anymore ?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Now I have 'kit bashed' an Aster NYC Hudson. 
I don't 'think' that that will allow me into the club, will it? 
Besides my memory is going so probably will keep forgetting the secret handshake and the password. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I donot know any "ASTER" handshake, but by this time next week I will be the proud owner of a "Yet to be announced







" Currently a secret held amongst a small circle of friends a pretty good example of an Aster engine
to go along with my S-2, Frank S, Reno, Accucraft Shay, Gordon Watson Argyle 4-4-0 and a couple of Roundhouse SRRL 24's, Oh I for got, the Aster C62 coal fired that Jeff is working on for me.
I guess that would qualify me for a "SNOB" distinction.
But what it really boils down to, is that some are lucky enough to have the funds to play with the "BIG BOYS". I know you all gest and it's all in fun but whatever we have been blessed with in this hobby , it does not make us a bit better or smarter than anyone else. 
As the guys at "STEAMIN AT STEVE"S" know I do loove this hobby.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

But Steve, in the event that one must "fine tune" (an Aster Snob would never use the word repair or fix- there is never such a situation) an Aster then getting an "official" tube of that white stuff would help in keep the Aster locomotive pure as would your steam oil and Japanese water. I would highly recommend that you call Hans ASAP to place the order so that you will be in good standing!


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey David

You can be an 'Honorary' Aster Snob because you make such nice cars that look perfect behind any Aster!


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles & Group

Don't forget there are two styles of Towels, the livid green of recent years and the white ones of 20 years ago (very rare). Also there is a very nice necktie with the the old logo on. A guy at Diamondhead offer me 20 US$ back in 1998 for the Necktie - in those days Jerry organised prestigious events when a necktie was 'de rigour'. Nowadays as long as you show up with clothes on your back you get admitted!
All true Aster enthusiasts must have the necktie and the tube of bathroom caulk to really claim the title of Snob.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
On this side of the pond, where we are less formal....can one substitute an official Aster Shirt for a tie? Given my line of work, I associate neckties with 9-5 not hobbies


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh.................... *ASTER *neck ties, *ASTER* caulk, *ASTER* towels, *ASTER* shirts, *ASTER *steam oil, and *ASTER *water. You all really know how to hurt a guy. Right when I thought I was top *ASTER SNOB DOG* I find out that there are so many things I did not even know about. Kind of put me in my place







.

Hey Jeff, be sure and bring that towel with you when you come to Houston, OK ??


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT!!! Take it out of my Aster show case?? I don't USE it, it might get dirty.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 17 Mar 2010 02:26 PM 
Gosh.................... *ASTER *neck ties, *ASTER* caulk, *ASTER* towels, *ASTER* shirts, *ASTER *steam oil, and *ASTER *water. You all really know how to hurt a guy. Right when I thought I was top *ASTER SNOB DOG* I find out that there are so many things I did not even know about. Kind of put me in my place







.

Hey Jeff, be sure and bring that towel with you when you come to Houston, OK ??


Phew! Well after that long discourse, I feel that I will never qualify to be an Aster Snob. I don't know if that is a good thing or not, but I do feel a weight lifted off my shoulders.

And Zubi, no I won't be getting any of the Aster log wagons, Pinochio will be too busy pulling the wooden flats and other wagons that I build for my smaller 45mm loco's.

Sometimes I wish that I lived in the US of A to run at some of your running days, I suppose in a few hundred years when they get the space/time continuim adjustable we'll be able to slip across the pond for a few hours then slip back into my own time here in Australia without worrying about airports and what I carry onto the aircraft.


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

The penultimate would be to have an Aster cash register ! Photos don't count.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By SCSteamer on 19 Mar 2010 07:05 AM 
The penultimate would be to have an Aster cash register ! Photos don't count.

Oh, oh, oh - I have one of them too!!!
I took it to the Sacramento Steamup last year to show Hans, and Marc Horowitz.
They both had already seen, or had one.
Mind you, it is a 'toy' one, but says Aster on it, so it must count for 1/2 a point?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Having the Aster tie doesn’t count unless you have the Aster tie clip to go with it.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 19 Mar 2010 09:51 AM 
Having the Aster tie doesn’t count unless you have the Aster tie clip to go with it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Tie clip too







.......................... I may never be able to round all this stuff up to be a proper *ASTER SNOB* *!*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Aster-log'oed night attire should help you round off your day....along with your snuggly Aster hot water bag.............

tac - proud member of Honourable Fraternity of the Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 20 Mar 2010 04:31 AM 
Aster-log'oed night attire should help you round off your day....along with your snuggly Aster hot water bag.............

tac - proud member of Honourable Fraternity of the Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood
http://www.ovgrs.org/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Remember now, that should say, "Honourable Fraternity of the _Real individual (not a casting)_[/b] Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood." This makes a huge difference in the *Aster SNOB* hierarchy.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - whatever you do, don't tell them about the real difference between an Aster and an Aster Snob's Aster. All the former locomotives have special left hand twist fastners, so we can tell the patrician engines from the proletriat ones.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 20 Mar 2010 07:55 AM 
Steve - whatever you do, don't tell them about the real difference between an Aster and an Aster Snob's Aster. All the former locomotives have special left hand twist fastners, so we can tell the patrician engines from the proletriat ones. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Gosh John, I had to dig out the ol' dictionary to see what "Patrician [/i]" and "_Proletriat _" even means. But yes, a true *ASTER SNOB* should own at least one of the "_Patrician_" class of *ASTER* engines. All others are just *ASTER SNOB* wanna' be's.


However................. Articulated ASTERS[/b] and those with individual (not casting) leaf springs should still make the ASTER[/b] SNOB[/b] grade.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Have I made the grade yet. Did you see where the C-62 ran for an hour yesterday


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Shaylover,








I bet you never guessed how complicated this Aster Snob business could get.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Well now, I see that Art refers to Jeff as "the Aster Guru." I certainly agree that Jeff in an Aster Guru --- but I wonder if there could be others. Now that we have (?) sorted out the requirements for an Aster Snob, maybe we can also sort out the requirements for and Aster Guru.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 20 Mar 2010 07:35 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 20 Mar 2010 04:31 AM 
Aster-log'oed night attire should help you round off your day....along with your snuggly Aster hot water bag.............

tac - proud member of Honourable Fraternity of the Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood
http://www.ovgrs.org/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Remember now, that should say, "Honourable Fraternity of the _Real individual (not a casting)_[/b] Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood." This makes a huge difference in the *Aster SNOB* hierarchy.



Absolutley correct, Brother Steve.

tac - Honourable Fraternity of the _Real individual (not a casting)_[/b] Leafsprung Aster Locomotive Brotherhood www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 20 Mar 2010 10:59 AM 







Well now, I see that Art refers to Jeff as "the Aster Guru." I certainly agree that Jeff in an Aster Guru --- but I wonder if there could be others. Now that we have (?) sorted out the requirements for an Aster Snob, maybe we can also sort out the requirements for and Aster Guru. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Lets see,...........*ASTER GURU*. UMMMMMMM[/i].........., Let me think about this. I think that it would have to be one that has successfully built at least two *ASTER* engines that have three cylinders or more. Or, any *ASTER* kit that has more then three "E" clips that have to be put on. I hate those darn "E" clips.







It took me three days (and almost caused my Wife and Daughters to throw me out of the house) to change out one tiny "E" clip on one of my *ASTER *engines. 

Did I say that I hate those darn "E" clips


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

An Aster Snob (by definition) would insist on being know as an Aster Guru but an Aster Guru would not be an Aster Snob...(IMHO). Each Guru has the quality of one who is regarded as having great knowledge, wisdom and authority in a certain area, and who uses it to guide others. 


I am aware of many, many Aster Gurus from whom having given a certain "Steam Whisperer" his start and now an established Aster Guru. Wonderful hobbyists that shared their knowledge and skills such as:
Hans Huwyler, Kevin O' Connor, Dick Abbott, John Shawe, Yves Gullauine, Norm Saley, Gordon Watson,Larry Bingham, Jerry Reshew, Andrew Pullen, Dan Pantages, David Leech, David Kirby Morgan,David Bailey, Robert Hekemian, Mike Moore, Ross Schlabach, Jeff Runge, John Garrett, Harry and Paul Quirk, Bob Moser, Richard Finalyson, Jim Pitts, Murray Wilson, Peter Comley, Tom Myers, Fred Gandofi, Jim Curry, Bruce Price, Jim Stapleton, Alan Wright, Tom Rowe, Roy Ganderton, Jim Overland, Steve Speck and the list goes on via the experiences and interaction of other Aster owners (please excuse if I missed anyone given my recall ability due to age).



BTW- the "Steam Whisperer" who has had many, many Asters pass through his hands (for example- K4, Mikado, Glaskasten, Mallard, GS4, French Mike, Schools, King Arthur, JNR C11, S2, Berkshire, Shay, JNR Mogul, Climax, Reno, Frank S and others) thus proven ability (such as building an Aster Berk in 36 hours- first build and done right!) can be found at http://www.realsteamservices.com/ 

Each of us can add their own list of those who (be they Snobs or Gurus) made their hobby experience an ongoing pleasure based on service and sharing of Aster products.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 20 Mar 2010 10:46 AM 
Shaylover,








I bet you never guessed how complicated this Aster Snob business could get.


You're not just whistling Dixie Dave! What have I started?








I thought I was a fair hand on the wooden spoon,l but it Looks like I have some to learn yet.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I have always been amazed at the many things that you and the "Steam Whisperer" have figured out in this hobby. The best part for you is not only have you been able to enjoy this great hobby, but you have had your Son along with you too. I have not needed to use the shop yet, maybe its because most are *ASTERS* and they are holding up well (I know, the *ASTER SNOB* in me just came out) but if I ever do.....................I would not hesitate to send them to you guys for work. 


SA # 1888
*AS* # 0001 *ASTER SNOB* that is. 
*WIWAAG* # 0000 *WISH I WAS A ASTER GURU* that is.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Charles,








I knew there was more than "the guru." While I am sure you probably missed some gurus on your list, it is an excellant list. At one time or another, I have meet most of the people on your list. 

*THE GULUS YOU HAVE LISTED ARE MUCH MORE THAN ASTER GURUS. THEY ARE SMALL SCALE LIVE STEAM GURUS AND ALL CONTIUALLY CONTRIBUTE TO THE ENJOYMENT OF THE HOBBY FOR ALL OF US.* 
*







*Thank you for taking the time to make up the list. The list should remind everyone that we have a bunch of great people involved in our hobby.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

I am humbled by my inclusion on your Guru list. If I am on it at all, I am at the very end. 


I have, however, learned much from those higher on the list. 


By the way, we do have a resident Guru in our club. His name is Bob Weltyk. He has not yet figured out how to turn lead into gold, but he does come close.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

The true Asterista can be identified by what is in the trackside tool box - it will have among the other items at least two red handled Aster nut drivers 5mm

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Jerry, and a "T" handle, pump handle.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and one of those 'springy' things to stick in the smoke stack to make sure that your loco smoke box gets covered in oily water! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*ASTERISTA.................... *I like that _*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------

